# Recipe for NPP/Prop suspended in water??



## Biggerp73 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey guys, for personal reasons I can't inject oil, and I want to make a suspension with NPP and/or Test Prop. Preferably NPP. Any of you have a recipe? If not, what are your thoughts about just using a recipe for Test Base suspension and substituting NPP powder for Test Base powder?


----------



## Jstarks11 (Dec 1, 2019)

Biggerp73 said:


> Hey guys, for personal reasons I can't inject oil, and I want to make a suspension with NPP and/or Test Prop. Preferably NPP. Any of you have a recipe? If not, what are your thoughts about just using a recipe for Test Base suspension and substituting NPP powder for Test Base powder?



No experience with this personally, Bump for any help with this fellas?
I'm interested.


----------

